# p226 x five question



## OFFICER45 (Jan 14, 2009)

I amm interested in buying one, but I havent held one. Does anybody know if it is carryed single action like a 1911, so, I have heard?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

According to their website: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProduct.aspx?categoryid=38 They all are with the exception of the "All Around" model which has the traditional DA/SA.


----------

